# Eclipse RCP und Java 7



## budi (13. Okt 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich hätte eine kurze Frage zur Thematik rund um das Thema Eclipse RCP und Java7.
Ich entwickel auf der RCP-Basis eine Anwendung, welche nun seit kurzen Java7 Features nutzt (das Java7 SDK etc. ist installiert und eingestellt). In meiner IDE läuft auch alles supter toll, nutze dort an einigen Stellen Features aus Java7. 

Wenn ich nun das RCP-Projekt deployen tue, fliegen mir zur Laufzeit Exceptions, die meinen, dass ich Java7 Funktionalität hätte und diese nicht unterstützt wird; obwohl ich eine JRE7 der Anwendung beilege. Weiß hier jemand weiter? Muss ich in meinem RCP-Projekt noch etwas spezielles tun?

Wie gesagt, baue ich das Projekt aus der IDE heraus, so funktioniert alles super. 
Tu ich die Anwendung deployen, funkionieren die Code-Stellen in der Anwendung nicht, wo die neuen Java7 Features zum Einsatz kommen ... 

Gruß
Budi


----------



## chalkbag (14. Okt 2011)

Wenn du im Manifest des Plugins mal schaust unter



> Bundle-RequiredExecutionEnvironment: JavaSE-1.6



dort hast du JavaSE-1.7 eingefügt bzw. kannst diese auswählen(Overview->Execution Enviroment)?


----------



## budi (17. Okt 2011)

> dort hast du JavaSE-1.7 eingefügt bzw. kannst diese auswählen(Overview->Execution Enviroment)



Ja das habe ich indem Plugin getan, indem der neue Java7 Code liegt. Wie gesagt, in meiner IDE läuft dann auch alles super, jedoch nicht, wenn ich die Anwendung deployed habe.


----------



## chalkbag (17. Okt 2011)

Mal versucht das JDK über die Dependencies hinzuzufügen? 

Wie deployst du?


----------



## budi (18. Okt 2011)

> Mal versucht das JDK über die Dependencies hinzuzufügen?


Was genau meinst Du damit? Über die Tab-Kategorie "Launching"?

Ansonsten deploye ich über das Product-File bzw. über den Menü-Punkt "Eclipse Product export wizard".
So hab ich bisher immer deployed - hat auch bisher immer funktioniert mit 1.6.


----------



## chalkbag (19. Okt 2011)

So,

bin endlich mal zum Jdk 7 download gekommen.

Ich habe einfach mal ein HelloWorld Plugin mit Se7 generieren lassen,Produkt angelegt, einen Java 7 Befehl ausgeführt und das ganze als RCP Project exportiert.

Geht ohne Probleme.

Wie mir aber gesagt wurde, geht Java 7 nur unter Eclipse 3.7 oder Eclipse 4.1. D.h. Eclipse 4.0 oder 3.6 gehen nicht, da der Eclipse Compiler Java 7 noch nicht unterstützte. Beachte, Eclipse verwendet nicht den oracle compiler.

Du verwendest auch die richtige Version?


----------



## budi (27. Okt 2011)

Hm .. so hab ich das eigentlich auch gemacht. Nur besteht mein Projekt aus unzählig vielen Plugins. Seltsam!

Hast Du die "Execution Environment" in deinem Plugin spezifiziert? Sprich auf 1.7 hochgesetzt?
Ja ich habe Java7 installiert und die Eclipse 3.7.


----------



## chalkbag (27. Okt 2011)

Ja ich hab die Execution Enviroment auf 1.7 hochgesetzt, ich glaube das ist Pflicht wenn man Java 7 Befehle verwenden will. 
Viel mehr weiß ich leider auch nicht, ich behaupte es liegt sicherlich an irgend welchen Dependencies bzw. der RunConfiguration klingt zumindest start danach danach. Obwohl wenn es nur beim build nicht funktioniert, dann muss es wohl das product-xml sein :reflect:


----------

